# The Brussels has landed



## grab (Jul 26, 2011)

Our new family member, Nog

































with Newt


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

That is just the cutest little dog!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Very cute! Brussels and Affenpinschers remind me of Dr. Seuss characters.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

I have to reply to this one LOL. Very cute


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA how funny and adorable!! and yes they DO look like somthing straight from dr. suess!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is the dog from mike and molly.

i love that dog.

can you tell me a bit about the breed?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I LOVE his little face!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Nog! What a cute name! I love those types of little dogs. I see a few at the park sometimes. They are always so happy


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new family member Nog!
He is a real cutie!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

How freaking cute is HE?!

More pictures, please! And congrats on the new addition.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Nog, lol. What a great name for a great looking puppy


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

He's really cute! What a funny little face.


----------

